# Appel à une fonction Javascript dans du PHP...



## TheBob (3 Avril 2004)

Salut à vous!

Lors d'un test en PHP, je voudrais appeler une fonction Javascript qui m'affiche simplement une fenêtre de dialogue avec un bouton OK. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne syntaxe...

Voici ma page PHP :
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
&lt;html&gt;
&lt;head&gt;
&lt;script language=javascript&gt;
  function message(mot){
    alert (mot);
  }
&lt;/script&gt;
&lt;/head&gt;
&lt;body&gt;
&lt;?
  if ($sens==1) ... //appel à la fonction message($texte1) avec chaine de caractères en paramètre
  else ... //appel à la fonction message($texte2) avec une chaine de caractères en paramètre
?&gt;
&lt;/body&gt;
&lt;/html&gt;
</pre><hr />

J'ai essayé diverses syntaxes, entre autre en plaçant mon appel dans un _echo_, mais rien n'y fait...

Des idées!?
A moins qu'il soit possible de faire apparaître ce genre de fenêtre directement en codage PHP!?


----------



## molgow (3 Avril 2004)

Je crois que tu n'as pas très bien saisi l'utilité du Javascript et du PHP.

Le Javascript est un langage de script qui est interprété par le client (le navigateur web).

Le PHP permet de générer des pages webs dynamiques sur le serveur avant de les envoyer au client. Le but du PHP (pour le web) est donc uniquement de générer une page HTML (qui peut contenir des Javascript d'ailleurs).

Ca n'a donc absolument pas de sens de vouloir appeler une fonction Javascript à l'intérieur d'un script PHP.

Dis nous plutôt ce que tu veux tenter de faire, pour qu'on puisse te dire comment t'y prendre correctement.


----------



## TheBob (3 Avril 2004)

J'ai peut-être les idées tordues, mais ce que je cherche à faire me semblait clairement expliqué : je voudrais afficher une boite de dialogue, suite à un test en PHP.

Donc on peut très bien oublier l'idée du Javascript, du moment que je puisse afficher cette boite avec une chaine de caractères passée en paramètre.

Et pourquoi du PHP? Parce qu'il s'agit justement d'une page dynamique. Le code que j'ai mis plus haut n'en est qu'un petit extrait, le reste étant inutile dans le "problème" que je pose.

Voilà. En espérant avoir été plus explicite...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Avril 2004)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
&lt;html&gt;

	&lt;head&gt;

		&lt;script language="javascript"&gt;
			function message(mot){
				alert (mot);
			}
		&lt;/script&gt;

	&lt;/head&gt;

	&lt;?php

		$sMessage1 = "MacGeneration !!";
		$sMessage2 = "MacGameZone !!"; 

		$bBranleur = true;
		if ($bBranleur == false) {
			echo "&lt;body onload=\"javascript:message('{$sMessage1}');\"&gt;";
		}
		else {
			echo "&lt;body onload=\"javascript:message('{$sMessage2}');\"&gt;";
		}

	?&gt;

	&lt;/body&gt;

&lt;/html&gt;


[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas si c'est tres classe (je n'utilise quasiment jamais de javascript ...) mais en tout cas ça a l'air de faire ce que tu essayes de faire

@+

Guillaume


----------



## TheBob (3 Avril 2004)

Parfait!! Mis à part peut-être le choix d'une certaine variable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci bien!


----------

